# 2006 DSG Flash of Death-Any help from VW?



## 2dblo7 (May 4, 2012)

Hey guys
I've got a 2006 Jetta, 2.0t with the DSG. As soon as I hit 150,000 kms this POS started acting up. Heavy gear down out of nowhere, doesn't wanna shift, high revs, no reverse etc all while P R N D S flashes away

I think I've read just about every thread on here regarding possible recalls or TSB's

Looks like some owners lucked out and had VW replace a temp sensor or the mechatronic unit and have had warranty extended to 10yr/160,000kms 

Spoke with 4 dealerships yesterday and none knew of any help from vw for the 2006 cars. This is with running my VIN. 
I'm having the car towed in tomorrow so they can tell me exactly what's going on but I'm afraid I already know. 

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck getting their '06 fixed by vw? 

Any help greatly appreciated, this car has taken waaay too much of my money already.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

"2006 Jetta, 2.0t with the DSG. As soon as I hit 150,000 kms...."

So, what is the DSG service history on this vehicle?


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

My buddy had an 06 TDI DSG. The trans grenaded right at 100k. He was a pretty loyal VW guy and had owned a number of diesel VWs prior to that car. We were both of the opinion that given his ownership background, and with some perseverance (i.e. writing letters to key people in upper management, etc) he would get some help on the repair. I think his estimate was around $4,500 to fix the car. Anyway, in the end, if I recall. after considerable letter writing, phone calls, lobbying, and in general being polite but persistent to try to get some help, he was offered something like a grand of trade assistance toward a new Jetta. I don't believe they offered him any repair help toward fixing his car. He's an articulate guy, and is not a hothead. He approached it very reasonably and made what I thought was a great case for some goodwill assistance. But ultimately they said here's a little cash toward a new Jetta, take it or leave it. 

He left it, took a huge loss on the car when he traded it in with a crapped out trans, and now drives a Subaru and a Nissan. It was the principle of it to him, that they knew they had a DSG issue, his car fell slightly out of the official campaign VIN range, and he felt they should have done more for him. His ultimate goal was to get the cost of the repair split 50/50. I figured they'd probably go for that, but they did not. So he took the hit and said screw you. If there had not been a campaign on the slightly later cars and known issues with the DSG, I don't think he'd have been as bent about it. But to him it was like, hey, you know you have a problem here, and won't help me out much.

Anyway, it wasn't me directly, but I followed my pal's situation pretty closely because I was interested to see what happened, so I thought I'd relay what I knew about it since you asked.


----------



## 2dblo7 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response, I appreciate it!

Just waiting to hear from VW, I'm not expecting much in the way of help. 

Spoke to a dealership locally here who deals heavily in vw BMW etc (ex VW dealership), they're showing interest in the car as a trade even with the trans issue. I guess they can fix it cheaper than the average joe. 

I'll still take a hit but can't justify dumping more money into this car no matter how much I like it. 

Looking forward to getting back into a toyota.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2dblo7 said:


> .....Looking forward to getting back into a toyota.


And then the assisted living facility....


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Definitely contact VW corporate.

On the flip side, if you don't have documentation that the transmission fluid was changed every 40,000 miles, then you are likely out of luck. This is a must on these transmissions.


----------



## 2dblo7 (May 4, 2012)

Dealer confirmed mechatronic unit needs to be replaced, as I suspected. 

$2700 + tax (cdn)

VW canada called me back yesterday also and confirmed that they could not or would not be able to assist. 

So now fix the car and hopes this is all it is or dump it on a trade for next to nothing. I could see this repair pushing $5000 when they work their stealership magic, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2dblo7 said:


> Dealer confirmed mechatronic unit needs to be replaced, as I suspected.
> 
> $2700 + tax (cdn)
> 
> ...


:screwy: It will cost what is on the job order that you sign when you approve the job. No mystery involved.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ugh.... so glad i dumped my DSG. Paring a TDI with a DSG is an oxymoron.


----------



## 2dblo7 (May 4, 2012)

What are everyone's thoughts on how successful this fix will be?


----------

